# THE BEST INDIAN CANDY...IMO



## city boy (Oct 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ city boy
__ Oct 12, 2014






Super simple...
4 parts brown sugar to 1 part kosher salt. That's it. Pieces of fish cut about 1x1x6, but I prefer variation. Brine for 24-36 hours. Wash completely. 












image.jpg



__ city boy
__ Oct 12, 2014





Dry on oiled smoker racks for a day, did mine on the counter for a couple hours then in the fridge over night. Smoked with alder and cherry for 6 hours starting at 90 working up to 150 gradually. I opened the smoker every hour to refill the chips and spray the fish with a 1-1 honey and maple syrup mix with a touch of garlic powder in it. I added some Captain Morgans but I don't think I tasted it in the end. 
Turned out great.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2014)

I like the idea..  but I'm confused (holding head between hands)...  the salt and brown sugar is in the brine water ???   how much water ??  1 gallon ?? being that honey and syrup is thick when cool, are you heating it any to make ot spray from a bottle easier ??  a little more detail would be great ...


----------



## city boy (Oct 12, 2014)

JckDanls 07

You're absolutely right. I heated the syrup and honey prior to bottling it. There's no water, just a dry brine that quickly turns into liquid as it draws the moisture out of the fish. I had it all in a cooler and after 5 or 6 hours I opened it up mixed it around (liquidy at this point) then put two plates and two glasses on top of the fish which compressed the salmon as I closed the lid. I taped it shut and left it for another 24 hours. 













image.jpg



__ city boy
__ Oct 12, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2014)

and a couple more questions ??   what kind of fish was it ??  and how does one tell when it's done ??  IT ??  feel ??  more input ....

ooops..  I see now that it was salmon...


----------



## city boy (Oct 12, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> and a couple more questions ??   what kind of fish was it ??  and how does one tell when it's done ??  IT ??  feel ??  more input ....
> 
> ooops..  I see now that it was salmon...



Yah it was actually three different species of salmon. Sockeye, Coho, and White Spring (King in the USA! USA!)


----------



## moikel (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah yes ,Indian candy .Used to buy a bag at the sea bus terminal everyday. And at Granville Island & at...

Cant make it with the price of farmed salmon here.

Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## city boy (Oct 12, 2014)

City Boy said:


> Yah it was actually three different species of salmon. Sockeye, Coho, and White Spring (King in the USA! USA!)



Doneness, right. More by feel. I just suggest making sure that at some point you get the temp up past 135.


----------



## knotfree (Oct 13, 2014)

Did a couple of batches of Adams river run sockeye into candy also in the last week. in past had put brown sugar into brine and also applied dry onto fish when putting into smoker. Have tried brushing with liquid honey brown sugar near end of smoking also..just makes a mess.

The last 2 times i just brined (salt and water plus few tsp cure# 1 )24hr then rinsed, dried and put into plastic bag with cup of brown sugar another 24hr..out of bag and patted dry and onto parchment papered racks.  Slow temp ramp up for 8 hr  with maple pellets.

Kids seem happy with the product, a lot less mess in the smokehouse. think i will continue the dry brown sugar in a bag now.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 13, 2014)

How fun to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------

